# Mod Slider???



## mGraves (Dec 2, 2004)

I know most people are running box stock or a similar version, but I was wandering if anyone is running mod slider anywhere?? I'm putting together a Team Xtreme LTO chassis with a mamba competion X kv8800 system. I'm going to run Li-Po's and foams......It maybe over kill, but I wanna see what I can make one do. Is anyone else running any form of modified or an open class???


----------



## mGraves (Dec 2, 2004)

nobody???


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

send me a link of where you got your chassis from. I too am putting a mod slider together.


----------



## mGraves (Dec 2, 2004)

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product_info.php/products_id/19789


----------



## SDL98 (Jan 8, 2005)

Just curious how they run the batts with that chassis, Do they run the batts crossways or lengthways to the left. Can you still get it to work with the sprint body. I got a slider which is pretty much stk but have been pecking away at a mod slider more of a dirt version not as much offset and with a homemade EDM body. Tryin to figure a good way to get some of the slop out of the suspension and still have good movement. It's just something I've been tinkering around with.


----------



## mGraves (Dec 2, 2004)

SDL98 said:


> Just curious how they run the batts with that chassis, Do they run the batts crossways or lengthways to the left. Can you still get it to work with the sprint body. I got a slider which is pretty much stk but have been pecking away at a mod slider more of a dirt version not as much offset and with a homemade EDM body. Tryin to figure a good way to get some of the slop out of the suspension and still have good movement. It's just something I've been tinkering around with.



Shims and O-rings will get rid of a ton of the slop in the frontend. Just make sure nothing is binding and that your servo has enough power to center the front wheels. We are running the battery packs length wise on the left side of the xtreme chassis. I'm running rear sway bar from GPM and BSR foams on the corners. Yes, you can still run the sprint car body. With brushless and three cell Li-po's these are a blast!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We BRP also make Foams for the slider fronts are purple and rears are white they are cut to 50mm.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-T-slider-f...0746165QQihZ024QQcategoryZ44028QQcmdZViewItem
And We have a front chassis brace that will help prevent the whole front end from breaking off the chassis.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370021034325&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=024


----------



## nsanderson92 (Oct 10, 2007)

whats the site for GPM


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

http://www.hobbyetc.com/

http://www.gpmracing.com.hk/

is the distributor and the other is manufactor

Frank D


----------

